# Columbia University



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was just watching an interview on Fox News this morning. It was a young college female explaining why they had asked Ahmadinejad to speak at the university. She explained it was because they were so open minded, broad minded, liberal thinking, non biased, intellectual, etc. Surprisingly the interviewer was very blunt. She asked didn't you deny (can't remember his name) speaking at your university because he is anti illegal immigration and you thought his presentation would be to controversial? The hatchet faced little fool just sat there staring at the floor. No answer. 
This college exemplifies the term educated fool. You can have a dozen diplomas, and even if they are PhD's it doesn't mean you are intelligent. College diplomas mean your trained, that has nothing to do with intelligence.
So what are our colleges turning out, intellectuals or educated idiots. If any of you are aware of it, the greatest danger to South Korea is the demonstrations each fall that they reunite with North Korea. Demonstrations of their own college students.
Here in America we have college students so stupid they turn down a person who wants to talk about illegal immigration, but invite one of our greatest enemies and a threat to world peace to speak at their university. I guess killing every Jewish person on the planet isn't controversial. I guess beating a woman to death because her face is exposed isn't controversial. I guess total control by religious fanatics is ok as long as they are not Christian. I think our colleges need a total overhaul.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

You hit the nail on the head! Having common sense is not a prerequisite to getting a diploma. :******:

But it should be required! Somehow!

Keep up the good posts!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Someone at the university also said if Hitler was still alive they would invite him to speak, but after reading your post and they denied a speaker on illegal immagration, all I can do is uke: What a bunch of condesending liberal A Holes!!! :******:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Columbia University has rightfully been under fire for inviting Iran's President to speak to its student body. Now Columbia's Dean is not only defending the decision, but says that Columbia would offer a platform for Hitler to come and speak if he were alive and in America.

So, there you have Dean John Coatsworth of Columbia University was on Fox News late last week telling the world that Hitler would be invited to speak at Columbia, were he available. 
Wonderful.

But how do you square this against the decision by Columbia to un-invite the founder of the Minutemen? How do you square this with Columbia's refusal to allow the ROTC on campus?

Hitler is OK, but a man who founded a group to monitor illegal activity along our borders is not :******: ? Hitler is fine, but young men training to be officers in our armed forces are not?

Meanwhile, Ahmadinejad is looking forward to providing Americans with "correct and clear information" about the world and what it thinks of America.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Have you heard any of Ahmadinejad recent comments. He must be studying the democratic platform, because what he says is nearly word for word the things that come out of Nancy P's mouth, Kennedy, Kerry, any of the top democrat,lower IQ senators in Washington. This guy sounds like he could be running for senator in any of the more extremist red states. 
He said he was encouraged by the 1996 election. Is it good to have an enemy encouraged. I don't know about your interpretation, but a world scoundrel that is encouraged by more democrats doesn't look good for democrats. Now we will see if our elite intellectual liberals can figure that out. Will they be intelligent and insulted by this, or will they be stupid and think this liars comments reinforce their foreign policy.


----------



## lundq (Feb 21, 2005)

Wasn't the leader of Iran positively identified as one of the people that took our embassy workers hostage in Iran, 1979? I could be wrong but I seem to remember a news story on that. They had then and now pictures of him and they looked real similar. If this is the case, would he be a war criminal or enemy combatant or something like that?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He has finished his speech, and I am listening to him evade direct answers to questions now. One thing is clear. The man is not stupid, he is deceptive and insane. 
Many students clap for him as if he was a hero. Much like Castro was treated by students and the media. 
He keeps trying to put science, especially physics, and history in the same context. He wants more research on the holocaust in the name of science. In science we investigate variables through the comparison to controls. How would he propose to study the holocaust in scientific fashion? Kill a few more million Jews under laboratory control. In history things either occurred or they did not. There are many examples of this man saying the holocaust did not occur. Trying to prove it didn't happen is not science, it is a rewriting of history for political advantage. A call to research spawned not by the appetite for knowledge, but by hatred for Israel and the compassion we have for them. 
Another statement of his that evidently easily deceived students was his wish for the Palestinian people to have the freedom to choose the future of their nation. Students clapped with the wild fervor of ignorance. "The future of their own nation"????? They do not have a nation. They will have if they eradicate Israel.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Well the president of Columbia really took it to him that was a pleasant surprise maybe there is hope yet.

I was expecting him to kiss his a$$ and he kicked him in it really great!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was expecting the same thing Bob. I am left wondering if they sensed the public outrage and made a decision that the president better not kiss his behind if they wish to maintain any semblance or rationality. It may not have been a 180 degree about face, but I am certain that public opinion changed very much the reception that president Ahmadinejad received at Columbia. 
I noticed that there were a many boo's in the audience, but that he also was received well by a large number of students, if the clapping was any indicator. He knew how to work young gullible people.
To comment further on his call for research of the holocaust: He wants research from a different perspective. No matter how many times a liberal tells you there are many realities it is not so. Reality has only one perspective and one truth.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

> He wants research from a different perspective. No matter how many times a liberal tells you there are many realities it is not so. Reality has only one perspective and one truth.


How many more "perspectives" do we need? :******:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

One potential "Useful Thing" I can see in this is ...

We get him "On the record."

We will be able to see how his actions compare up to his words.

But on the other hand, we have all of our American polititians on the record and it doesn't seem to mean much when it comes to their actions.

Anyway, for better or worse he is getting his words recrorded for the anals of history. Maybe it will be useful down the road.

Side note: I have not heard a single thing he said so I'm not judging his words, just the dynamics of him speaking in America.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

The decision to let him speak did exactly what it was intended to do. Publicity. All we heard about was Columbia University for a week. Having someone speak about a popular view would have harnessed no attention. The man is clearly not all there and his veiws cause news. He denied homosexuality exists in his country while, by all accords, his tyranical government executes anyone who is involved in the practice. This was little more than a publicity stunt on all sides, but it does show the greatness of this country where ANYONE can come here and speak their mind.

Just a little side note.... why such snide remarks about college students and graduates? Is it really that bad in your opinions to open your minds to the views of all people? You don't need to agree with it, but you can learn a lot from listening.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> why such snide remarks about college students and graduates?


They were intended to be realistic, not snide. I am not so old that I don't remember college. We were intoxicated with the new freedom away from home, and perhaps more gullible than when we were ten years old. We worshiped our professors and thought our parents were not that smart. We were young and foolish, not newly sophisticated as we thought.

When I went to college however, I was not gullible enough to think everyone was going to get a job in the field of their choice. I was lucky enough to, but my backup was education. What a surprise when one of the PhD professors proclaimed "your education is not a measure of intelligence, it is a measure of your training". I included that phrase in my first statement, not to put down college students or PhD's, but to let those who are not college graduates know that we respect their opinions, and that I personally realize they may be ever bit as intelligent as I am, or any other college graduate, perhaps more intelligent. Shear numbers and statistics tell me that the worlds most intelligent man (or woman) may never have a chance to go to college. He or she may never go to school. Who knows, he or she may be living in a mud hut in some third world country. I want people to know I am not an arrogant ***. I also want to make sure that the Post Doctorate are not to full of themselves, and that everyone sees the world through realistic glasses.

The Columbia University has a double standard. They attacked the Minute Men, and they do not allow ROTC on campus. They are not open minded as they claim, but biased and foolish. The clapping students were not sophisticated, but young impressionable, and rebellious because they think they are broad minded. They have swallowed the liberal cool-aid, and it will take a few more years until the taste receptors of some of them distinguish the bitter taste.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I noticed just as much applause when the president of Columbia ripped into Ahmadinejad.

I don't think this was about being open minded. This was about publicity. Colleges like Columbia and Berkley cannot get coverage through any other means than being "outrageous". It's mearly a way to get their ideology out, but I would wager most professors and colleges would prefer not to get covered for stunts. I don't disagree that most college professors are liberal, but in my encounters with them, they don't try to brainwash you, rather they want you to be open minded to others opinions because that is what you will run into throughout life and you have to find a way to work with them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Berkley cannot get coverage through any other means than being "outrageous"


Then they should go without the publicity. They are there to educate, not get publicity. Also, what I found in college was that the biology teachers didn't try to influence you, I was surprised that the psychology teachers didn't try influence you, the agriculture economics teachers didn't, the math teachers didn't, but get into education or sociology, and they were as liberal as it gets and they sure tried to influence a person.

Oh, and while I was at NDSU there was one biology teacher that thought he was on the leading edge of environmentalism. He traveled to other colleges, and liberal ------- wow. He would black ball you from some activities if he knew you were conservative. I found out he had shot me down for student teaching because I didn't drink the cool-aid. I got it done anyway, but one quarter later. Later he found out I didn't disagree with his environmental values, just his political beliefs, and he apologized. That was a surprise. As a matter of fact after a long talk he admitted he was the one who black balled me the quarter before. The biggest surprise is he gave me very high recommendations for teaching.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I agree with you about them not getting any coverage, but they are like snotty little kids who instead of getting positive attention, they feel the need to act out. :lol:


----------

